# new tank setup



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

got a new setup this weekend for my girlfreind, its a 27 gallon cube, it has the double bright marineland led lights, stand, eheim canister filter, nice peice of driftwood in it and airstone, plans are for 1 amazon sword, 4 microsword, 4 dwarf sags and some dwarfhairgrass, stocking thinking about 4 angelfish, 2Blue Gourami, and some algea eaters, here some pictures


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think any Angelfish would be good for that tank.

Maybe you should get 4 Gouramis, 1 Male, 3 Female

and maybe 1 or 2 algae eaters.

Anymore and it'd be overstocked.

Btw tank looks beautiful. It'd look better when it's done.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

is it to small for angels, if we got the Gouramis 1 male and 3 female, will they bred and all, what kind of algea eaters would you get


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> is it to small for angels, if we got the Gouramis 1 male and 3 female, will they bred and all, what kind of algea eaters would you get


I think it's too small. They get pretty big and they get territorial. They need space.

The Gouramis might breed, but chances of success are slim if there is a nice flowing filter.

If you do get fry you can get an African Dwarf Frog, since they don't take up too much space and will eat the fry.

For that tank, I'd get 2 Siamese Algae Eaters (not the chinese algae eater)

I've never had shrimp, But you could also try some Amano Shrimp 6-12 maybe. I don't think the Gourami's would eat them... but I'm not sure.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Or a BN Pleco. They stay under 6 inches. Usually around 4" or so. Congrats on the tank!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool thanks for the advice, its gonna be a few weeks before fish, plants will be here this sat then gotta set it up and all and cycle, hopefully it dosent take for ever


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It would be good for one, possibly two Angels. I would suggest getting a bunch of fast growers in there in the beginning at least and if you didn't like them they could always come out. Just about any stem plant will qualify. Get the plants you mention and some fast growers and cycle the tank with a few fish. If there are a lot of plants in there, established ones, you should see very little "normal" cycle effects...and you don't start off crazy with the number of fish. 

Nice tank and equipment!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks ben, hopefully sat get it going, plants will be here, and new light for the 54 gallon as well, ill post pics once get it setup and cycling


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait wait wait wait! Did Ben just suggest cycling with fish?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

with a few fish, i think he did


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Wait wait wait wait! Did Ben just suggest cycling with fish?


If it's planted enough it should keep the ammonia down and the fish won't be stressed. :3


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, I know. I was just surprised 'cause he's a big fishless cycling guy.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Lol, I know. I was just surprised 'cause he's a big fishless cycling guy.


Maybe he's warming up to beaslbob's style. ;D


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful tank, and nice equipment. I'd love to see this all planted, especially if you're going to be delving into the world of aquascaping, rather than just a plain planted tank. Angels do get a little too big for your tank, and seeing as they look best in groups, I'd recommend you not do it.

How about making it a shrimp colony? Some Crystal red shrimp or Yellow Amano shrimp would be great, breed easily, and are really easy to care for, especially if it's for your girlfriend who might not be as into the hobby as you are.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pigeonfish said:


> Maybe he's warming up to beaslbob's style. ;D


I don't support anyone's style but my own, lol. Plus, I don't think he coined the idea of plants before fish. I am not a big fishless guy, but I do have some experience using the method. The last two tanks I had to cycle started with heavy planting and not testing anything but ammonia every few days. Once the ammonia was gone, I didn't test for anything else. 

.....just to set the record straight anyway.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice tank, i like Cubes. I am also a victem of purchasing a tank for my girl. Shes pretty good at doing her own water changes and its a fully planted tank on a timer so there really isnt much for her to worry about. Ide get some anubais if i were you, hard to kill, slow growing plant. Also maybe insted of 4-6 large fish go with like 10 neon tetras, 6 cherry barbs, a few corys and some ottos. Makes it look like theres a lot more going on in the tank.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Jul 4, 2011)

nice tank, but it looks small


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

it is nice, its not to small fits in the spot we have left for another tank right now, its not supposed to be the biggest, just wanted another tank that was nice and could have plants and driftwood and a few more fish that was setup nice to enojoy


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

saltwaterfish said:


> nice tank, but it looks small



Oooh, a bit harsh, lolol! Just kidding.

I'm liking the tank, but we want pics of the set up!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hopefully tomorrow nite be setup, going to get the peat moss, sand and gravel plants and all tomorrow ill post pics once it up and going


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank is up and running, driftwood, filter, amazon sword small but in back behind driftwod, ludwigia broad leaf in frt left cornor, substrate is flora max its cloudy but just got it up and running, sorry about reflection


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!
I have two amazon swords im looking to rehome if you are interested,lol.Yours looks lonely.

Seriously though its looking good.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

if i had the room, thats only the 2 plants that came in today, the rest will be next friday, the 2 swords and the ludwigia only was 9 bucks, we are getting another 56 gallon tomorrow might have to take you up on the 2 swords, how much for them

this is gonna be the new home for the bettas we are getting from you, what do you think


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL.Make an offer on the swords.Just whatever.Im trying to pay someone for my regulator.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok ill take with Caroline tonight and see depending on the new tank tomorrow ill let you know bev


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lookin' good! I like the wood with the river stones around it and the plants looking like they are new growth sprouting from an old tree!

Lol!!! TOLD you you'd be getting a bigger tank soon!!! It's not the 125g, but it's a start, hahahahah! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

the new one is 56 gallon, stand, lights filters everthing, live plants driftwoood everthing ill post more tomorow night


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Niiiiiice!!!!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah best part it 100 bucks, wll i gotta do is put water in and get the fish


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Im liking the new tank it looks pretty cool especially what youve done with what space you have on it


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yea thanks, i added a couple more plants tonight ill post more pics tomorrow night, and got another tank as well today, 56 gallone setup, i started a new thread for that one


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

another tank? you just cant stop can you haha


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just got home and water is doing good, i switched filters and put the fluval 205 on it, everthing is still doing good, heres a pic of tonight looking pretty good, this is gonna be the betta tank for the bettas i get from Bev gonna get to wild ones for it


heres theGreen Betta that are going in it
thanks Bev for the picture and letting me buy the bettas once there are ready


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

AAAAAAaahhahahahahahahahahahah! (Sorry, I'm not laughing at the tank, I'm laughing at the big fishy face at the bottom left of the pic!!!!) That. Is. Hilarious!!!! That fish seems eager to meet you! 

Tank is looking great and that's a very pretty fish you are getting! (The one at the front is cute too!) You gonna' breed them?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just did water par check here is results
PH..7.2
Ammonia...50
Nitrite...25
Nitrate..5.0
maybe a few more days


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

added some plants today some ground cover thanks to jrman heres a few pics


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice looking plants! Loving the lake/river bottom look!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is beautiful!The mahas will love it im sure!If I cant get my heater to work right,I may be sending the adults to you.Fry are still super tiny,but the adults keep trying!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks bev, i do hope they enjoy the tank, that stinks about your heater, just let me know its up to you


----------

